# Wanting to get yarn organized...



## tigger2curly (Dec 17, 2012)

I have so much yarn, and I have it all in little trash bags. 
To keep it clean mainly.
But I find it hard to go through to see what all colors and types of yarn that I have, when I need to see about making a project.
Lot of times, I just get so tired of having to go through it ALL, I just go buy the yarn I need for the new project.
This is why I get so much yarn..lol

SO....how does everyone keep their yarn organized???
Tips and ideas are very apprecaited.
Thanks.


----------



## Moira Odwyer (Aug 24, 2012)

I make one project at a time and use all the yarn before i buy some more.


----------



## NY Hummer (Oct 16, 2012)

I betcha this is gonna be a hot topic~we ALL can get help organizing our stash!
I've used clear plastic bins and also zip totes; those are really nice, as I can see thru them and are easily accessible and light-weight too.
The problem becomes.........getting a LOT of bins and totes.......[it's taking over a good part of my craft and stuff room!]
I'm going to re-organize - right now I have cotton yarns in one bin, baby yarns in another [well, actually 2 bins!], and all my 'other' yarns in a couple other plastic containers - but am planning to organize them by colors, dark colors ~ light colors ~ specialty yarns. Like to keep them 'covered' and not out in the open, subject to dust, etc. Altho it does look nice when you see shelves or bowls of yarns in magazines, it isn't realistic for me. 
Look forward to hearing others' ways to organize yarn stashes.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

I have 100%/feltable wool together in a cubby-hole sort of holder. Cubbies are about 5"x6", about 24" deep and there are about 6 cubbies by 5 cubbies. I try to sort by color as much as possible. I just keep all the feltable stuff here.

I have a big clear plastic bin for sock/fingering yarns. Inside, there is a large shopping bag designated for shawls.

Beyond that, there really isn't much organization at all - bins and bags everywhere.


----------



## Zochitl (Nov 13, 2012)

I have plastic drawers and put all the same color and texture yarn in them.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

I try to keep mine in yarn types, ie dk together, then 4ply etc. I have 3, 3draw units, but as I have brought more today I'm going to have to rethink things. I have found that it can end up in every room, I'm sure it breeds overnight !


----------



## PATRICIAKEITH (Jun 13, 2011)

tigger2curly said:


> I have so much yarn, and I have it all in little trash bags.
> To keep it clean mainly.
> But I find it hard to go through to see what all colors and types of yarn that I have, when I need to see about making a project.
> Lot of times, I just get so tired of having to go through it ALL, I just go buy the yarn I need for the new project.
> ...


My husband has had our garage converted into a work room for me. I have one wall filled with children's slide-in boxes from IKEA. I know where most of my yarns are but one day I'll get round to actually putting labels on the boxes! :roll:


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

tigger2curly said:


> I have so much yarn.
> Lot of times, I just get so tired of having to go through it ALL, I just go buy the yarn I need for the new project.
> This is why I get so much yarn..lol


That's your story and you stick to it. We will believe every word of it. hee hee!

I have mine in clear plastic zipper bags, the kind blankets and sheets come in these days. They are square, seal tight and stack easily. I have it sorted by brand if I have enough and by content if not. I have them in the closet and I can see inside each one as to what is there and how much. I have also discovered the clear plastic containers in which fancy salad mix and baby spinach come in at the grocery. The large size is very nice.


----------



## tigger2curly (Dec 17, 2012)

wow, thanks for the ideas.
I will probably go with the plastic bins.
Great idea on keeping the "types" of yarn together.
Baby, worsted..etc.
thanks again.


----------



## suzy-kate (Jan 6, 2013)

I've got one of those plastic racks that slot together to hold shoes. Leave the yarn in a clear plastic bag and slot into it's own little cubby hole.
Each hole holds 10-20 balls of yarn.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

Moira Odwyer said:


> I make one project at a time and use all the yarn before i buy some more.


WOW, you have great impulse control!


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

Up north I used metal construction shelving and covered the yarn with old sheets and some not so sheets.

Here in Fl there is a large walk in closet; have two corner wore shelves; placed two 5 shelf chrome racks on the back long wall and reinstalled the original long shelf, only placing it higher, upon which to place kit projects, most of which I can see from the floor.

If wanting a kit, I use the long grabber received while recovering from knee surgery. It's more convenient than dragging out the the ladder!

For sock yarn I purchased two hanging storage bins (they hang from the rod). These had to go into the guest room closet.

While arranging yarns, I also made an inventory list by listing by Yarn, Maker, Weight, Color and Yardage.

Have fun! It took me about 3 weeks overall. Do I have mega yarn? Oh yes!


----------



## chriscol (Aug 3, 2011)

I do a lot of grouping into zipper plastic bags. I've found some extra large ones at the dollar store--2 or 3 times as big as the large "gallon" size bags. I use bins to hold the bags--and my bins are largish CLEAR/frosted dishpans--essentially giving me cubbies with drawers. Once I knit up enough yarn that I can't make a normal-sized project with it, I toss the leftovers into a single container that I raid for contrast trim on hats, octopus legs, etc.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

Does it hurt the yarn fiber to store it in those bags that you suck all the air out of? Just wondering, as we moved to a smaller home and it would definitely make storing easier. I'm not sure if it hurts the fibers to be sucked/smashed so flat. Any opinions?


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

PATRICIAKEITH said:


> My husband has had our garage converted into a work room for me. I have one wall filled with children's slide-in boxes from IKEA. I know where most of my yarns are but one day I'll get round to actually putting labels on the boxes! :roll:


Just take a band off one of the skeins, write how many skeins you have on it and tape it to the bin.


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

m2hvnfn said:


> Does it hurt the yarn fiber to store it in those bags that you suck all the air out of? Just wondering, as we moved to a smaller home and it would definitely make storing easier. I'm not sure if it hurts the fibers to be sucked/smashed so flat. Any opinions?


If it's wool, definitely yes. Wool needs to breathe. I read that those vacumn bags are not good for clothes either.


----------



## Moira Odwyer (Aug 24, 2012)

THANK YOU I HAVE BEEN KNITTING FOR 60 YEARS IF I HAVE EXTRA YARN I TAKE IT TO THE COUNCIL ON AGING THEY KNIT ONCE A WEEK FOR CHARITY


----------



## Pumpkin007 (Jan 2, 2013)

I use the very large clear bins and sort by types of yarn fibers.


----------



## suzy-kate (Jan 6, 2013)

m2hvnfn said:


> Does it hurt the yarn fiber to store it in those bags that you suck all the air out of? Just wondering, as we moved to a smaller home and it would definitely make storing easier. I'm not sure if it hurts the fibers to be sucked/smashed so flat. Any opinions?[/quote
> 
> I store my thick winter sweaters etc in them during the summer, most of which either are wool or wool mix, never harms them. Though they do come out wrinkled otherwise they are fine.
> 
> Daughter did the same with her baby things, those in the vac bags where fine after a wash, those in normal bags smelt all musty even after a wash.


----------



## Cwrenity (Apr 14, 2013)

This is my "stash control" solution... I use protector bags that you would hang suits and dresses in. They are clear on the front side- with a zipper -and you can easily see what yarn is where. They are very inexpensive and readily available. An added plus to this is they are hanging ! It takes up a lot less room in a spare closet ... ( I was lucky to be able to do this ..at least for now.).


----------



## joyce741 (Aug 22, 2012)

I keep mine in large clear plastic bins with lids , 110ltr 80ltr 50lts
but still keep buy I have 9 bins at the moment and still need more, Oh hum !


----------



## Brilingra (Jul 7, 2012)

At Walmart I bought a dozen of those stackable bins that have an open end. Making these into two towers, I put my yarn in individual zip-lock bags and sorted them by colors. The blues are now in one bin, the reds in another, etc. Not only does it keep my stash neater, it also makes it a lot easier to find what I need!


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I use over the door shoe hangers. I have them on my bathroom door my closet door the back of my bedroom door. my hubby tells everyone I am going to run out of doors. but they make such a neat storage solution. they are also great for needle storage. everything is right where you can grab it and you can see through all the pockets.


tigger2curly said:


> I have so much yarn, and I have it all in little trash bags.
> To keep it clean mainly.
> But I find it hard to go through to see what all colors and types of yarn that I have, when I need to see about making a project.
> Lot of times, I just get so tired of having to go through it ALL, I just go buy the yarn I need for the new project.
> ...


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

I have my stash yarn in large plastic boxes with lids, very large carrier bags, in drawers, in cupboards, laying around on the bed, the computer desk, the floor, yarn bowls.....uuuuuummmmmmmmmm well its just everywhere .....but the stuff that is not in a bag I am currently using wash/dish cloth patterns to make squares with...I intend to join them all together to make a patchwork afghan....goodness knows where I'll put the squares till I'm ready to join them together :?


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Moira Odwyer said:


> I make one project at a time and use all the yarn before i buy some more.


OMG - your so good - how do you do it? I used to only have one project going at a time, now I have three and it is driving me crazy. Please let me know what your secret is?


----------



## Grammykt (Dec 8, 2012)

At this very moment...the vast majority of my yarn is all on the floor of my new" grandma's paradise craft room". I'm going to take a picture of it to "flash my stash" on Ravelry. Just as a reminder of how much yarn I have. DH reminds me every time I receive a lovely parcel in the mail...of more yarn    I have sock yarn, alpaca, wool, wool blends, and cottons etc...
Now, being the most unorganized person ever. I have to figure out how to categorize it all. 
I have been putting WIPS in ziplock bags, with a label, and writing the project, needle size, and that really helps. I know to put the sock yarn together, but how do I separate all of the rest? By color, by weight, by fiber...HELP!!!
I have some nice tidy bins, but I want to put it all in labeled ziplock bags first. 
It must be done or the YARN will take over my house.


----------



## Katie's Mom (Mar 29, 2012)

I gave up trying to keep similar yarns together. I think I got my current system from KP. I have large-ish plastic bins, which I numbered. Each yarn goes in a resealable bag and then into a bin. The key to the system is a spread sheet that has the information about the yarn and which bin it's in. This way I can search for yarn by weight, color, brand, or whatever. (Note: The simply huge coffin-sized bins are WAY too big for me. They are heavy and it takes way too long to find the particular bag I'm after.}


----------



## judi wess (Sep 29, 2011)

I keep my stash in the clear zippered bags that linens come in. Yarn is sorted by fiber type and one bag is novelty. A few hold project amounts. It is amazing how easy it is to collect enough of these bags once you put the word out that you want them. Some of them even have handles. I store the yarn in the coat closet. The small bags hold projects I am currently working on, keeps the project clean and easy to identify. By the by, I can't travel without a knit project.


----------



## yellowrose741 (Mar 3, 2011)

I bought several Elfa rolling carts with multiple drawers. I went through all of my yarn and put in piles of weight,Lace, DK, worsted, aran, etc.... Then I put yarns of the same color and lot in zip lock baggies so that I could see how many of the same yarn I have. then each drawer held the same weight. a drawer for Lace, DK, Worsted, etc. and I labeled the drawers. If i had too many of a weight for one drawer I used as many drawers as necessary. Now, when I want to make a hat, I go to my Worsted drawer and pull out a baggie containing the yarn that appeals to me. If I decide that is not the one I really want, I through the baggie back in the drawer.... no muss, no fuss. You only have to get it organized once and then as you buy new yarn, toss in a baggie and put in appropriate drawer !!!


tigger2curly said:


> I have so much yarn, and I have it all in little trash bags.
> To keep it clean mainly.
> But I find it hard to go through to see what all colors and types of yarn that I have, when I need to see about making a project.
> Lot of times, I just get so tired of having to go through it ALL, I just go buy the yarn I need for the new project.
> ...


----------



## Sailorgirl (Apr 6, 2013)

A few of the ways I have syored yarn is with the Space Bags. You can get a lot of yarn in there and being clear you can see what is inside. I put all of one weight in a bag. Then take a vaccuum and take all air out.

Another way I purchased a shelf from Target that has cubicals. There is nine in one shelf unit. Then arrange as yarn shops do. Works well in my craft room, however, your stash is all out there to see.


----------



## Kyba (Oct 12, 2011)

I use the clear plastic vacuum bags. Easy to see what I have and can fit a lot in a small space. The drawback is you have to seal the bags back up each time. Some one asked if the vacuum bags bother the yarn, not that I have seen and I have kept some in the bags for about a year, i shake em out and all is good!


----------



## knitonefl (Sep 19, 2011)

Wait, we are suppose to organize our yarn? It's not normal for someone to just walk to where the yarn is stored and the yarn to jump out at them?


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

I actually did an Excel Spreadsheet of all my yarns.

It gave me some idea of what I had -- but it hasn't helped me to organize the physical skeins/balls.

But it's a start.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

tvarnas said:


> WOW, you have great impulse control!


SHHHHHH......don't say anything but I think she's not well, poor darling.


----------



## Linda1945 (Apr 3, 2011)

I have wire bins that I can see thru and I try yo keep the same types off yarn together.


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

You must have missed the post someone else did a week or two ago. She had hanging vinyl shoe racks in her closet with her yarn in them.
I have mine in totes, plastic drawers (like the ones from Walmart) and some in bags that I don't have room for elsewhere. I need to get them organized better, as well.


----------



## PATRICIAKEITH (Jun 13, 2011)

LAURA C said:


> Just take a band off one of the skeins, write how many skeins you have on it and tape it to the bin.


Brilliant idea. Why didn't I think of that? Thank you. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Judy C. (Oct 21, 2012)

I use the plastic bins, some small, some large to separate yarn . . . Baby, Cotton, 4-ply, 3-ply. etc. This summer I'm going to take a bin, sit on front porch, and make granny squares. Shocked, and also sorry, to see how many items I made from cream, white, off-white, yarn!!


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

One more thought I just had. I was wondering if the yarn would do okay in those Space Bags. I have some; think I'll try it as I have very little space where we live. Let you know.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I started to answer this thread but find it too embarrassing to admit what I have -- maybe a realization that it is time to stop any further accumulation. It's packed away safely until I can get to it if I every do.


----------



## ncs (Oct 2, 2011)

I use a five shelf bookcase, it is very colorful and you can see exactly what you have. It helps me from buying more yarn until I have space on the shelves or repeats of yarn.


----------



## JudyRett (Oct 21, 2011)

I keep my yarn in clear plastic storage bins, so I can easily see what I have. Perhaps this might work for you!


----------



## foxglove (Jun 17, 2012)

tigger2curly said:


> I have so much yarn, and I have it all in little trash bags.
> To keep it clean mainly.
> But I find it hard to go through to see what all colors and types of yarn that I have, when I need to see about making a project.
> Lot of times, I just get so tired of having to go through it ALL, I just go buy the yarn I need for the new project.
> ...


I had a large stash which was becoming difficult to manage so I made a New Year's Resolution not to buy any more yarn until I used up at least half of what I have. I have been knitting dolls clothes to sell in our local yarn store with the money going to charity. I'm also looking into knitting multi-coloured sweaters for myself , and hats ,gloves & scarves for next years Christmas presents.

I have used up quite a lot so far. I must admit I did buy 2 balls of black yarn yesterday but only because I have run out of that colour and I need it for my next project.

I have attached pictures of some of my charity knits.


----------



## foxglove (Jun 17, 2012)

foxglove said:


> I had a large stash which was becoming difficult to manage so I made a New Year's Resolution not to buy any more yarn until I used up at least half of what I have. I have been knitting dolls clothes to sell in our local yarn store with the money going to charity. I'm also looking into knitting multi-coloured sweaters for myself , and hats ,gloves & scarves for next years Christmas presents.
> 
> I have used up quite a lot so far. I must admit I did buy 2 balls of black yarn yesterday but only because I have run out of that colour and I need it for my next project.
> 
> I have attached pictures of some of my charity knits.


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

I have some clear plastic storage bins.. BUT, I purchased a couple of units which hang from a closet pole. Since buying those, I've discovered that a hanging sweater rack, $9.95 from Walmart works better. It has five large cubes, possibly 13" square. 

Virginia


----------



## calmlake (May 16, 2011)

My old glass curio cabinet and yarn winder team together.

Yarn cakes read across 'from light to dark as the eye reads' I'm told. Yarn tote has my sweater WIP.

Curio has carefree worsted weight acrylic, non-wool due to allergies for the charity toques I make. I donated ALL other yarn with love. 

Frogged items are rewound immediately, and no memories. Smaller bits for stripes are in an open bin on 1 shelf.

I'm 70, why why why did it take until now? :thumbup:


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

I am leery of the air-sucked-out bags! I ruined an expensive down comforter. The down wouldn't fluff no matter what I did. I have acrylic yarn that I use for craft in totes, but keep project yarn in the almost clear plastic drawer sets from Walmart. I separate my yarn by type also. The drawers also double duty for finished items also!


----------



## davidw1226 (Jan 29, 2011)

I use clear plastic bins. Now, there might be a variety of weight, fiber, and color within one bin. That's why I also keep a data base on my computer of how many skeins, company, yarn name, fiber content, yardage/skein, color, washing instructions, and bin number. Within some bins I have yarn for particular projects in ziploc bags with either the pattern itself or the name of the project and where I can find my pattern. it sounds much more complex than it is. The bins are various sizes ranging from shoe box to 71 qt/67 liter.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I made "kits" out of a lot of the yarn I have. Take a pattern---> match it with some yarn--> put it in a ZipLoc bag and WhaLa!! A kit is born!


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

tigger2curly said:


> I have so much yarn, and I have it all in little trash bags.
> To keep it clean mainly.
> But I find it hard to go through to see what all colors and types of yarn that I have, when I need to see about making a project.
> Lot of times, I just get so tired of having to go through it ALL, I just go buy the yarn I need for the new project.
> ...


I don't have much of a stash, as we are space challenged . If I had room for a stash, however, I would use clear plastic storage totes. They come in various sizes, and you could at least see the colors without opening them all. Plus, they are stackable. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## lssknitter (Mar 17, 2013)

NY Hummer said:


> I betcha this is gonna be a hot topic~we ALL can get help organizing our stash!
> I've used clear plastic bins and also zip totes; those are really nice, as I can see thru them and are easily accessible and light-weight too.
> The problem becomes.........getting a LOT of bins and totes.......[it's taking over a good part of my craft and stuff room!]
> I'm going to re-organize - right now I have cotton yarns in one bin, baby yarns in another [well, actually 2 bins!], and all my 'other' yarns in a couple other plastic containers - but am planning to organize them by colors, dark colors ~ light colors ~ specialty yarns. Like to keep them 'covered' and not out in the open, subject to dust, etc. Altho it does look nice when you see shelves or bowls of yarns in magazines, it isn't realistic for me.
> Look forward to hearing others' ways to organize yarn stashes.


Mine is like that also, but not clear totes, so I have to open each one to see what's what. Would love to have them organized by colors - I'll be following this topic!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Some of my yarn I keep in plastic totes and some I have stored in trunks. tweeter


----------



## lssknitter (Mar 17, 2013)

elaineadams said:


> I have my stash yarn in large plastic boxes with lids, very large carrier bags, in drawers, in cupboards, laying around on the bed, the computer desk, the floor, yarn bowls.....uuuuuummmmmmmmmm well its just everywhere .....but the stuff that is not in a bag I am currently using wash/dish cloth patterns to make squares with...I intend to join them all together to make a patchwork afghan....goodness knows where I'll put the squares till I'm ready to join them together :?


Love your answer!! Sounds like my house!!!


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

I keep my yarn in clear plastic storage containers. They stack neatly and are not heavy. My yarn is sorted by machine and hand washable, in case the labels come off and my sock yarn is in it's own container. You could sort it by weight or color or not at all.

Sounds like you need to spend a day in that room, it's scary to think how much WE all spend on yarn that we don't use. A few years ago I donated all the yarn I didn't want any longer to a nursing home - they said they were happy to get it.


----------



## smc (Nov 27, 2011)

I've been getting shoe storage units from Walmart and putting my yarn in according to weight, one for soft, one for baby, one for chunky, etc. Need to get a couple more. This is just a start. Thinking of getting some pretty material or plastic to put over the front. Still have the worsted weight to go through that needs to be sorted and organized. But it is now easier to get into my closet.


----------



## bnsdavis (Aug 8, 2012)

mirl56 said:


> I have 100%/feltable wool together in a cubby-hole sort of holder. Cubbies are about 5"x6", about 24" deep and there are about 6 cubbies by 5 cubbies. I try to sort by color as much as possible. I just keep all the feltable stuff here.
> 
> I have a big clear plastic bin for sock/fingering yarns. Inside, there is a large shopping bag designated for shawls.
> 
> Beyond that, there really isn't much organization at all - bins and bags everywhere.


----------



## realgypsygirl (Jan 5, 2013)

I store mine much like it is displayed in the store. I purchased a couple of the 9 interlocking metal cubes. I stack yarn in the cubes by color. I have an old tablecloth across the top to prevent dust and I have one bin that fits inside a cube that has all of my little leftover balls of yarn (you know ... those 2-3" runway monsters the cat covets). I stack the yarn end in ... loads of yarn fits in a small space and is easily seen!
Liz


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

This is a recurring topic on KP. Go thru the files and you will find oodles of suggestions that others use.

For myself, I tend to use plastic bags and see thru plastic type tubs. Can never have enough of them. Can always move these up and down stairs depending on seasonal work.


----------



## Pam Bardwell (Jan 27, 2013)

I use the plastic containers too...separated by brand and type (what I'm going to knit with it). I can now go and find anything I need in just a couple of minutes. I have a lot of STASH, but I still find myself buying a "certain" yarn for a special project/gift. I do a lot of charity knitting, so I use all of my yarn eventually - not that I'm ever "out" of yarn! I do use the gallon zip-locks for keeping current/planned projects clean and easy to carry to appointments/knitting groups. It is a good feeling to get organized!!! 

Also, I would love to have a "bookcase" with yarn in it, like at a yarn shop - just think that it would be so cool and add more color to my craft/sewing room...maybe by the end of the year! :-D

smc - I like your yarn display...love the baskets too, I'll remember that when I do the bookcase, adds a nice touch!


----------



## KnittingSquare (Sep 9, 2012)

Mine is all in clear plastic boxes all stacked on top of each other so it is easy to see what I have and how many boxes I need to move
to get to what I want


----------



## Pam Bardwell (Jan 27, 2013)

smc - I like your yarn display...love the baskets too, I'll remember that when I do the bookcase, adds a nice touch!


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

I have stackable plastic drawers that you can see through. they are six high, and I have two stacks of them. I have my yarn sorted by color,which makes it easy for me to see what I have. I have all my scrap yarn rolled in balls and in baskets on top of the drawer stacks, so if I want to use a small amount I go there. When I have a specific project that calls for all the same yarn, I keep it separately in a drawer by itself (right now I have Caron Simply Soft for an afghan for my daughter, or Red Heart yarn for another afghan planned). Seems to work well for keeping things organized.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

All my balls of yarn were in bags and every time I wanted something I had to go through all of the bags and you know what most of the time it was the last bag!!!

So I was so fed up with it , I went to Canadian Tire and got myself some highrise plastic containers that you can pile up and Eureka, everything or almost is organized. Some of the plastic containers are not transparent but I see 98% of them. Have to get some more containers... yep got more yarn and they are piling up on the containers. Shhhh. Now where shall I put the new containers? One problem solved, another one popped up. hahaha :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## andyjmcc (Feb 26, 2012)

I agree. This is a HOT TOPIC for all of us--unless you've just revamped your stash, it's an ongoing process. 
Right now I have 8 bins rubbermaid that have a slanted see through lid on the front and they are stacked. I also SORT BY TYPE and yarn wgt/ply--wools and cotton sep from acrylics. BUT THEY ARE BREAKING FROM WGT AND FALLING OVER!!! And those are only the ones in the garage! I want wooden ones of the same type with a lid--that's my goal--labeled by type with a block of cedar in the wools bin. In the house I have a basket of #10 cotton and an overflowing large rubbermaid of other yarns. I can't revamp til I get cubbies that won't break....there is no point....The IDEAL to me would be if the wooden ones had a hard plastic liner (like soft coolers have)--I would love that!
The plan is ALWAYS THE SAME--use it up before BUYING MORE...I have some vacuum bags too but am reluctant to use them for ONLY one reason: I am afraid yarn will live in there forever. Do not be afraid of these because the yarn will refluff with air. 
What does work for me is the square drawstring "backpack" bags--I have about 6 of those and fill it with yarn for the next 6 projects. It helps to cut down on storage and encourages me to use it up.
I'm on a new idea now....just an OLD BUREAU that doesn't take up too much room and designate each drawer for a type of yarn...wish I had one and the space to put it! Something to think about anyway...


----------



## Siouxiq (Aug 26, 2011)

I store mine in see through plastic tubs. A little expensive to start with, but you can see the colors. I organize my yarns by colors, not weight.


----------



## zookeeper1 (Feb 26, 2013)

I have used them for storing all types of yarn. Sashay, 100% wool, etc. Does not hurt the yarn. Be careful not to try to stuff to much in one. Doesn't seal very well. Hope this helps


----------



## Tripper (Feb 8, 2012)

The Container Store has containers called Busy Boxes. They are transparent enough to see colors. They are stackable with wheels that can be put on any section. They are my thing for all my yarns, crafts etc.


----------



## TBarnes (Oct 27, 2011)

I have the majority of my yarn in clear plastic tubs. I first had them organized by color but earlier this year with the help of a friend, I have organized it according to weight and fiber content. When I found a pattern I liked I would have to dig through the tubs to find the correct weight so sorting by color wasn't that helpful. Now I can go directly to the tubs which have the correct yarn weight and content. I also put specialty yarns like trellis, ribbon, and fun fur in a separate tub


----------



## Ellencat (Feb 15, 2011)

I keep mind in plastic totes acording to type of yarn.


----------



## Ellencat (Feb 15, 2011)

I keep mind in plastic totes acording to type of yarn.


----------



## 3Teliott (Jul 16, 2011)

I use plastic shoe boxes - that way I can see the colour and fit all of that particular yarn in one box. Hope this helps!
Good organising!


----------



## chrissih (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't have a large stash because I have made a huge effort to either use it or give it to someone who wants it. My remaining stash is housed in a shelving unit that was made to hold DVDs and CDs. At the dollar store I found "drawers" which are made from fabric that are sized to hold CDs. These fit perfectly on the shelves. So I have nine drawers now, each one holds a different type of yarn. I have my sock yarn drawer, my crochet cotton drawer, etc. I feel organized and I don't feel guilty like I used to when purchasing yarn.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have a closet that is shelves from top to bottom and I have rubbermaid bins for my material and with my yarn I have a basket for the odds and ends that I have rolled into balls, and the full skeins of yarn or nearly full.. you know those ones that still look fine with the yarn band on.. those are on another shelf.. now these shelves are probably 3 feet deep and 5 feet wide. So I have lots of storage.. someone turned the old porch into a closet. nice and big to hold all my stuff... Yeah right! so it holds most of my stuff and the rest is in file cabinets.. square bins by my seat, and totes for WIP's but at least I have my own area... I plan on taking pictures and sharing some day soon...


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

I don't have a very great amount, but what I have is stored in plastic under-bed shoe storage bags with transparent tops. (The sort that take a dozen pairs, laid flat side by side with floppy fabric dividers. The transparent top zips in place) I can then haul out a bag and see what it contains and also group the same yarns together.


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

I've got my stash in clear plastic binsssss (like 11), and I write on top of each bin like...white and beige, black and browns..etc..I find it very easy when I start a pattern to search by color, then you can see if you have enough for such a project, then whoops not enough...buy some more. And it goes on and on and on and on. I love it.


----------



## GolferDeb (Mar 5, 2013)

If you have a large enough closet area or room to put it, shoe cubbies work well. I have mine in an old TV armoire that is in a spare bedroom.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

kmcnaught said:


> Up north I used metal construction shelving and covered the yarn with old sheets and some not so sheets.
> 
> Here in Fl there is a large walk in closet; have two corner wore shelves; placed two 5 shelf chrome racks on the back long wall and reinstalled the original long shelf, only placing it higher, upon which to place kit projects, most of which I can see from the floor.
> 
> ...


....and, you're storing it in two states! Love it! :-D


----------



## Colonial Cat (Mar 4, 2013)

i like see thru totes makes it easier to see thru to what is in there or make a list and tape it to the tote. I find totes keep any thing in then cleaner and neater longer no matter what one stores in them.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I agree this is a hot topic. I use cabinets, totes and a few storage bags on wheels. I like to put like yarns together, wools have their place , sock yarns have their place as do acrylic and so on. I have patterns stored in binders according to what the are and who they would be for, adult, children and so on. I also keep magazines and some books in totes.


----------



## Machalo (Feb 13, 2013)

Lots of great ideas here. it seems a lot use totes or bins for the majority of their storage. I used large bins to hold yarn years ago before I moved which wound up in the attic for a decade before I was able to pick up my knitting again. Most of the yarns are still usable, which ROCKS! So, the sealable bins will store your yarn for long periods of time. Now that I've found it again, I need to organize it better as it is all a mishmash jumble of yarns.  

I feel an OCD event coming, haha! And yes, I do keep purchasing yarn for this or that and I stash it in bookcases, or closets or anywhere that my curious kittens can't get to readily.

Would love to see pics of everyone's storehouse of yarns.


----------



## Catladysher (Nov 7, 2012)

I too use a ziploc bag and bins and keep a small rolodex of Brand names and what I have of the Brand names. I actually have sold off a lot of what I knew I'd never use by getting organized.


----------



## EvansRu (Mar 8, 2013)

Started stock-piling yarn in the year before I retired. Took over the guest bedroom closet and filled it with small cardboard boxes, which I salvaged from the stationery supplies at the office. Each box is marked with the colour wool it contains. Keeps me organized but doesn't take too much time away from my knitting!


----------



## adora (Jul 20, 2011)

Moira Odwyer said:


> I make one project at a time and use all the yarn before i buy some more.


Wow..... you are good !!!! I wish I could do that.


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

Because I knit so much for charity the yarn should be acrylic. I've purchased some really inexpensive plastic shelves and stack my yarn on them. Then I can see what I have. The wool yarns go into plastic tubs with moth deterants (sp). Of course, this doesn't keep me from buying more yarn, especially if the price is right. :lol:


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

Moira Odwyer said:


> I make one project at a time and use all the yarn before i buy some more.


Seriously? You can do that? I want to buy most every yarn I touch


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

since i am not very good at keeping things organized, i store my yarn in see thru plastic bins. i have such a mish mash of yarn, thats what works for me. happy knitting (and organizing).


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

I have a huge old cedar chest in my sewing room that I keep all my yarn in but I have to dig through it all to find what I need or what I have as well- One of these days, I will reorganize as well. I do keep the more expensive yarns in one section of the trunk and the acrylics take up the rest.


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm not sure of how I would LIKE to store it--if I could! I think I would like to have it separated by size first......2, 3, 4, 5, and within that by color, and after that by content. For instance, all the worsted (4) together, all the blue worsteds, all the blue wool worsteds. 

Lace yarns, sock yarns, and those only suitable for babies would have their own separate storage.

In my dreams, all these yarns are recorded so that I can look at a single notebook or computer file....something.....and see exactly what I have and how much and where it is stored. 

In my dreams, I have my yarns entirely visible, so that I can always enjoy them and be inspired. Of course, that will never happen, because if I can see them, my husband can see them. He knows I have too much yarn, but I don't want him constantly reminded of that, especially when a new package arrives.

I don't expect that I'll ever get my stash truly organized; I'm too old, have too little time, and not enough space in any one room. I still read a thread like this one, avidly, hoping to glean ideas that I can and will use to advantage. Thanks, everybody!

Virginia


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

m2hvnfn said:


> Does it hurt the yarn fiber to store it in those bags that you suck all the air out of? Just wondering, as we moved to a smaller home and it would definitely make storing easier. I'm not sure if it hurts the fibers to be sucked/smashed so flat. Any opinions?


Not at all!!! well, some of those plastic-y yarns.... might "bend" the strands permanently??? ..but I just opened one of those bags that had all synthetics and they are just perfect. Probably been in there for 3 years?

But Tigger2curly....I just recently organized "some" of my yarn (I have a whole ROOM full of it!) and I LOVE the see-through plastic large bins. I have those yarns in a dark area, have put in some cedar and herbs (I have a lot of wool) within the bins (on something not touching the yarn) and stack them in the closet. I usually put a sign on them to indicate the genre of yarn, but you can see most of the yarns that are in the bins.


----------



## jobikki (Jan 26, 2013)

PATRICIAKEITH said:


> My husband has had our garage converted into a work room for me. I have one wall filled with children's slide-in boxes from IKEA. I know where most of my yarns are but one day I'll get round to actually putting labels on the boxes! :roll:


Are your husband and mine twins? I have exactly the same arrangement. I also plan to mark the plastic containers by color and weight


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

flginny said:


> I'm not sure of how I would LIKE to store it--if I could! I think I would like to have it separated by size first......2, 3, 4, 5, and within that by color, and after that by content. For instance, all the worsted (4) together, all the blue worsteds, all the blue wool worsteds.
> 
> Lace yarns, sock yarns, and those only suitable for babies would have their own separate storage.
> 
> ...


AMEN to all that, Virginia!!! haha...it's keeps us out of the hospitals, eh??? cuz we can't get sick ..... we have to keep knitting!! haha

Christine


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

In the laundry room I have 4 (see through) plastic units, each of them with 3 draws. I have my yarns organized by colors and texture. When I need something I can go straight to THE draw. 
In the Summer my younger son will move out , then his room will be my Kingdom ( hmmm, I thought the kitchen is my kingdom! Lately I prefer to knit then to cook/ bake...


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Careful with the trash bags. I have a friend who had most of her knitting supplies in a trash bag and it ended up in the trash during a move. Her small sons were helping and she didn't find out for several days. Her stuff was gone forever. Everyone at our LYS pitched in and gave her yarn and needles from our stashes.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

I have mine in a sweater holder shelf that hangs in the closet of my craft room. I also have drawers that we bought at michaels. They are white with 3 drawers. Also the plastic zip bags that sheets and comforters come in and also a hasett ( a med. box with a cover) with yarns.


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

annacovasa said:


> In the laundry room I have 4 (see through) plastic units, each of them with 3 draws. I have my yarns organized by colors and texture. When I need something I can go straight to THE draw.
> In the Summer my younger son will move out , then his room will be my Kingdom ( hmmm, I thought the kitchen is my kingdom! Lately I prefer to knit then to cook/ bake...


What brand are they? I have several that I bought at Walmart. I think they are Sterlite brand. Mine, if you take the top off one, the bottom of a second unit will snap into where the top did on the first and you will have a 6-drawer unit. Might save some room. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

ilmacheryl said:


> Careful with the trash bags. I have a friend who had most of her knitting supplies in a trash bag and it ended up in the trash during a move. Her small sons were helping and she didn't find out for several days. Her stuff was gone forever. Everyone at our LYS pitched in and gave her yarn and needles from our stashes.


This happened to me. I was visiting my daughter when she was due to have a baby and her boyfriend decided to show me that he is helpful and threw my knitting project out with a pair of needles from boye. The needles can not be replaced from that set.


----------



## Karenknitstoo (Dec 5, 2012)

I store my yarns in zip-lock bags placed in 16 numbered storage boxes with lift off lids. I have a notebook that lists what each box contains, but....my Ravelry stash page is where I really organize things. All of my "good" yarns are photographed & listed with amount & ball band info, including where it's stored, so easy to see what I have. Ravelry allows you to search by brand, weight or color, and shows a photo thumbnail of the stashed yarn. Of course, I still have a big heap yarn that didn't get organized in the boxes! It's in clear plastic storage bags by yarn type---cottons, novelty, etc.


----------



## Karenknitstoo (Dec 5, 2012)

I found replacement needles for Boye interchangables at Hobby Lobby--along with extra cables.


Bubba24 said:


> This happened to me. I was visiting my daughter when she was due to have a baby and her boyfriend decided to show me that he is helpful and threw my knitting project out with a pair of needles from boye. The needles can not be replaced from that set.


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

If you are a Costco or Sams member, they have a package of med, large and HUGE ziploc bags that can sucked airless via a vacuum. Clear, and it makes room for MORE stash. My sweety, when he saw me organizing things like this, said, "Who are you? You look like my messy lady but where did you take her?" 

I proceeded to flash him- then threw a ball of yarn at him!


----------



## G-Ram (Apr 25, 2012)

i purchased some very nice bookcases from Sauder and they fit in a niche in the family room. Works very well for me. Not only useful but decorative as well.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

I am sure I don't have as big a stash as some of you, but if I started organizing it, I would get sidetracked and start thinking about what I could make I do have my stash in those vacuum bags and it doesn't seem to harm it. I have used them for clothes with good success, too. The only problem is that once you open them to get to the stuff, you have to re-seal and suck the air out again.


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

See through plastic containers, or labeled boxes. It does help some, but I think I still spend to much time "hunting" for yarn that I know I have. haha


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Karenknitstoo said:


> I found replacement needles for Boye interchangables at Hobby Lobby--along with extra cables.


TY Karen. There is a fairly new Hobby Lobby here in NC. Now I have a really good reason to go. Hope the replacements are for my set as it is a very old set.


----------



## mdbigmama (Apr 7, 2013)

My mother went wild buying yarns. she had some for anything she wanted to make they live in an old farm house. mice loved it when she couldn't climb the stairs any more. made good nesting. my sisters through out hundreds of dollars worth of unused yarns that they had ruined.


----------



## margaret in fl (Mar 27, 2012)

I must admit that I am a yarniholic. I have my stash in large totes from Walmart and piled three deep around the garage walls (inside).An inventory list by tote number is in a small index card binder. Divided by color and weight, mostly. Up to number 25, plus what is in drawers in my "craft" room.
Some yarns are from the 70's, YIKES!!


----------



## newsong80 (Mar 21, 2013)

Moira Odwyer said:


> I make one project at a time and use all the yarn before i buy some more.


I do this too.


----------



## Maribeth (Feb 27, 2011)

You can join Ravelry for free. They have a stash tab where you can list all of your yarn and where it is stored. I use a tote for each yarn weight. When you need a certain yarn you then look at your stash list and know how much you have of what and where it is stored.Have fun,
Maribeth


----------



## Parrishththgt (Aug 20, 2012)

PATRICIAKEITH said:


> My husband has had our garage converted into a work room for me. I have one wall filled with children's slide-in boxes from IKEA. I know where most of my yarns are but one day I'll get round to actually putting labels on the boxes! :roll:


You have a husband that would actually do that?
;-)


----------



## tigger2curly (Dec 17, 2012)

Maribeth said:


> You can join Ravelry for free. They have a stash tab where you can list all of your yarn and where it is stored. I use a tote for each yarn weight. When you need a certain yarn you then look at your stash list and know how much you have of what and where it is stored.Have fun,
> Maribeth


Oh wow..great idea.
I have about 7...13 gallon trash bags FULL of yarn.
So it will take sometime to get it all organized.
But hope to get it done soon.

Just LOVE all these ideas.


----------



## knittingaddict (Mar 20, 2012)

I have my yarn in very large plastic bags and have them stored in a storage unit that hangs from the rod that was originally used to store sweaters or shirts. I also took off a label and a sample of the yarn and taped it to a 4 by 6 card that fits in a small file folder. I also wrote down how many skeins I have of each yarn on the card. This way if I'm looking for a pattern I can take my folder with me to make sure I have enough yarn for a certain project.


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

LAURA C said:


> Just take a band off one of the skeins, write how many skeins you have on it and tape it to the bin.


You're so clever!!! Thanks for this easy solution for labeling...especially great since I quickly recognize the band for projects... :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

Cwrenity said:


> This is my "stash control" solution... I use protector bags that you would hang suits and dresses in. They are clear on the front side- with a zipper -and you can easily see what yarn is where. They are very inexpensive and readily available. An added plus to this is they are hanging ! It takes up a lot less room in a spare closet ... ( I was lucky to be able to do this ..at least for now.).


Another Awesome idea...I have several of these and hadn't thought of using them for yarn...(and as a plus, my husband won't either).....Thanks


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I just organized my stash of yarn in January. I had yarn in totes, plastic bags, boxes, small plastic shoe boxes, etc. all over my basement. My grandson toted all the yarn upstairs to my living room. I bought some 18 gal. clear plastic bins on sale. I went through all the yarn and organized it by type and colors in the plastic bins. I labeled the bins by number (Bin #1, Bin #2, etc.). I ended up with eight bins of yarn. Then I made a spread sheet in Excel for each bin. My spread sheet shows what is in each bin and I listed the yarn by manufacturer, type, weight, color and amount of skeins and partial skeins. Then, my wonderful grandson toted all the organized bins downstairs to the basement where I have them stacked against one wall. Now when I want to make a project, all I have to do is go to my spread sheet to see if have enough yarn to do the project and what bin it is in. As I use the yarn, I just delete it from my spread sheet. Now I am in the process of organizing all my patterns. This will be a greater challenge than organizing my yarn. Good luck. I hope you find a system that works for you.


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

When my last daughter left the house, I took over her bedroom. Her chest of drawers is wonderful. Six drawers that each hold a different type of yarn. One for sock yarn, one for novelty yarns, one for 100% cotton, one for cotton threads, one for lace, and one for bulky. Then, since I have been knitting for 50 years, I have lots of left over balls. Those I have in 3 very large clear plastic bins sorted by color. I don't miss my daughter as much as I love having my yarn organized!!!!


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

kmcnaught said:


> Up north I used metal construction shelving and covered the yarn with old sheets and some not so sheets.
> 
> Here in Fl there is a large walk in closet; have two corner wore shelves; placed two 5 shelf chrome racks on the back long wall and reinstalled the original long shelf, only placing it higher, upon which to place kit projects, most of which I can see from the floor.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lablover (Feb 5, 2013)

This is going to sound old fashioned but I snip a piece of the yarn and tape it to a piece of paper according to the size of the yarn and write the esstenial information - how much I have, brand, where it's stored, etc. I have a 3 hole binder and I punch holes and file by weight. It works and it is low tech. I also use sweater holders that hang in your closet and create bins and plastic bins too. Good Luck


----------



## Harmonysunrise (Jan 12, 2013)

Moira Odwyer said:


> I make one project at a time and use all the yarn before i buy some more.


Oh how I admire your willpower. Wish I had some of that. :roll:


----------



## katherineskaggs (Apr 25, 2013)

I save the NET bags that the veggies from the grocery store are onions & potatoe etc. rinse them and let tem dry put my yarn in the net bag and place it in an open basket.
This keeps yarn from unwinding and getting all messed up. katherine skaggs


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

Grammykt said:


> At this very moment...the vast majority of my yarn is all on the floor of my new" grandma's paradise craft room". I'm going to take a picture of it to "flash my stash" on Ravelry. Just as a reminder of how much yarn I have. DH reminds me every time I receive a lovely parcel in the mail...of more yarn
> 
> My husband is willing to be a sponsor to your husband; he thinks that they (the husbands) should form a group: Yarn-Anon. My DH also thinks that "flashing you stash" is a hoot. pj


----------



## danamp (Jan 27, 2013)

Bubba 24 - I have sent you a PM.


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

Plastic bins!!!! I have a lot of acrylic, so I have a couple big bins of acrylic, or blends that are mostly acrylic (except fora few certain extra pretty colors) Now I know where to go to charity or baby or "likely gonna get lost" types". I have another bin just for holiday colors of any fiber. Another for cottons. And another for natural fibers. My bins vary in size by how much I have or that sort of yarn. I found that sometimes I know what type of fiber I want before I know the color. I think bins by fiber can help cut down (depending on what you have I guess) on the amount needed, rather than doing it by color you know? And this way whether they are clear or not when you decide to knit for charity you can go look at acrylics, when you want to make a n alpaca cowl you go to your natural bin and see if you have a color you want. trying to label a bin with how much of each thing you have is a good idea, just be sure you remove it when you use it up!


----------



## Amma (Mar 29, 2011)

Here is how I do mine. If I started this second and knitted for every second the rest of my life I would never use up all this yarn. So I started a knitting group at church and we are making hats, mittens, and scarfs for the needy kids. I supply all the yarn and needles.


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

When I buy yarn it is usually for a project so I take the pattern put it and the yarn in a clear plastic bag and put it away until I am ready to work on it. Hope this helps.


----------



## chriscol (Aug 3, 2011)

Cwrenity said:


> This is my "stash control" solution... I use protector bags that you would hang suits and dresses in. They are clear on the front side- with a zipper -and you can easily see what yarn is where. They are very inexpensive and readily available. An added plus to this is they are hanging ! It takes up a lot less room in a spare closet ... ( I was lucky to be able to do this ..at least for now.).


This one has real possibilities! Thanks!


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I used Space Bags to organize my enormous growing stash. You can read about it here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-150499-1.html

There are a lot of good ideas that other people gave me on my quest to organize my stash. Good luck with yours!


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

I have mine in hanging bags in a closet. Sweater bags are good.


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

3 drawer plastic bin/chests on wheels each drawer a certain colour


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I keep all of mine in ziplock bags (clear) so I can see inside. I buy bags in different sizes. I then sort the yarn by gauge so, when I have found a pattern, I can go to that section to see what I have. Of course, I have photos of it all too so sometimes I browse on the computer!! I am bit too organized sometimes..


----------



## suzy-kate (Jan 6, 2013)

Amma, just shown your pics to my DH, he says if I ever get to have that much yarn he'll strangle me with it, I thought I was bad I have two huge bags with left overs from completed projects, new yarn enough to make about 8 sweaters 4 balls of lace yarn 4 sock yarn and enough cotton to do DG her beach coverups. Oh and thirty balls of fancy yarn gifted to me by a neighbour. Your stash is mind blowing, how long have you been collecting it?


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

LindaH said:


> I used Space Bags to organize my enormous growing stash. You can read about it here:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-150499-1.html
> 
> There are a lot of good ideas that other people gave me on my quest to organize my stash. Good luck with yours!


I have several space bags but they won't zip closed. Is there a trick to these bags that I am missing? I zip closed to the right and it opens behind me, I zip to the left and it unzips behind me.?????????


----------



## domsmum (Jun 20, 2012)

Cwrenity said:


> This is my "stash control" solution... I use protector bags that you would hang suits and dresses in. They are clear on the front side- with a zipper -and you can easily see what yarn is where. They are very inexpensive and readily available. An added plus to this is they are hanging ! It takes up a lot less room in a spare closet ... ( I was lucky to be able to do this ..at least for now.).


That's a solution that would work for me I think. I'm certainly going to try it. Thankyou


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

I put mine in baskets and on bookcases. I have two different projects in two of the large baskets for my Knitting Groups, sock yarn in a larger basket, Noro in a larger basket, Dark Horse in a larger basket (I use it primarily for charity projects), etc. I have an IKEA 16 square that I love. I have two squares for baby yarn (I use it primarily for charity projects). Three squares for fabric. I keep many of my materials on it. But, I love the bookcases that are less deep for stash yarn because I can see the colors and textures more easily. I also have yarns on my Knit & Spins, they are waiting to become something wonderful. It's important for me to be able to see my yarn!


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

I use large clear plactic bins I have one for each color sorta
I need more I have now 16 I need about 16 more oh well.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

If you click on search above and type in organizing your stash alot will come up for to read how others do it.

Here is a couple of ways:

http://blog.lionbrand.com/2012/02/02/12-tips-on-how-to-organize-your-yarn-stash/

http://blog.yarn.com/31-days-to-get-organized-organizing-your-craft-books-magazines-pattern-books/


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

For what it is worth I store my stash in all sorts of ways. My moto is that "I never refuse a ball of yarn."
Most all of my yarn is for charity knitting and so a good portion is acrylic either worsted or baby or fingerling. However, I do have some wool and I have seperated that from the acrylic. I have plastic tubs that are labled with the color. The baby and fingerling is in a zippered bag or tub. Some of it is a particial skein so I use that first. I wind the partical skeins into cakes then place them in mesh bags that I have made from scrubbies for the bath. That keeps the yarn self contained and not all in knots.
Since I make mostly baby hats for newborns I take the left overs and put the in those free plastic vegetable conainers and put the smaller bits in them by color. If they over flow I put some in recycled plastic ziplock type bags that I get from my local golf shop. I have them saved when they get in their seasonal shipment.

If I have several skeins of the same color I also put them in plastic bags (zipped) and put them in the correct ben. I have tried other ways but this is working best for me. I found that this website...http://blog.yarn.com/31-days-to-get-organized-organizing-your-craft-books-magazines-patte...
was a bit overwhelming.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Right now I have my yarn separated in plastic tote bins with lids. I want to put a label on the ends of each so I know exactly is in each bin. Yarn I have for specific projects I have in tote bags with the pattern. That's one project per tote bag. Makes it much easier for me to know what I have and where. Good luck! You will get some wonderful ideas on here.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

I use clear plastic totes.
Separate but weight, and by "fun fur" stuff.
Can see what I want just looking.
I put dryer sheets in to keep it smelling lovely.
And NO you can not ask HOW MANY"!!! Only God knows and promised not to tell my daughter. LOL
Linda


----------



## jaymbee (Jun 29, 2011)

I keep all my yarn & patterns for each project in a bag and keep the bags in see-thru containers. Then I put a slip on the outside stating what projects are in there. The other day I was looking for a summer hat project, went to my containers, looked at the slips on the outside and immediately found what I was looking for. Hope this helps.


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

I am lucky enough to have a hobby room. I have large shelving units that I organize my yarn on, mainly by colour, then by category,ie novelty. I can pretty much see everything at a glance.


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

Hanging suit bags! Will have to try this one! Thanks!
Virginia



chriscol said:


> This one has real possibilities! Thanks!


----------



## JulieW8 (Oct 18, 2012)

tigger2curly said:


> wow, thanks for the ideas.
> I will probably go with the plastic bins.
> Great idea on keeping the "types" of yarn together.
> Baby, worsted..etc.
> thanks again.


I find the plastic bins work really well, and then you know your yarn will stay clean.

Call me compulsive, but I also maintain a spreadsheet. Although you can see through the plastic, I couldn't always see ALL the yarn, and I got tired of going through all the bins to find what I was looking for. I labeled the bins and put the bin number in the spreadsheet.

The collection has now spread to bankers boxes (cheaper, more stackable, not air tight), but I did the same thing - numbered them and put the info in the spreadsheet.

Now, when I'm looking for something, I refer to the spreadsheet and go straight to the correct bin/box.

If I was going to be truly OCD, I'd put the number in my Ravelry stash info, as well.


----------



## conig (Jun 15, 2011)

Can you see me turning green....
I live in a small 1 bedroom apartment with only 2 closets & only 3 doors I can hang things on. That equals no room!

All my yarn & needlework are stored in clear totes or heavy plastic in my bedroom. Besides lack of space, I can no longer keep lifting totes from the stack to find the one I want. So I've decided to get the new Rubbermaid totes with sides that open. The current totes, I will recycle for storage a my son's.

NO more yarn until the new totes are paid for!!!


----------



## libra (Feb 21, 2013)

I liked the idea that I saw a few days ago on this site. A shoe or sweater organizer. I immediately got one of each that I wasn't using and organized my stash. It just hangs in a closet and I can see everything at once. I obviously don't have as much yard as some of you but enough to make this work.


----------



## mamawbearx5 (Feb 7, 2013)

What a Sweetie for a husband to give up his garage for your work/craft room.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

I keep mine in those clear, stackable plastic blanket boxes that I get at WallyWorld. I can scan and see what is inside each box and I try to organize them by weight as much as possible. My stack is now about head high but doesn't take up much floor space in my craft room. And there's at least 3' of space before I get to the ceiling! :lol:


----------



## Amma (Mar 29, 2011)

I use to own a yarn shop and some of it is from that. When someone is cleaning out and want to get rid of yarn they call me and you know she who dies with the most yarn wins............I also have folks call and ask for yarn for projects too. I guess I'm just the town storage center. I've had teachers call looking for yarn for projects.


----------



## Woody (Sep 9, 2011)

Moira Odwyer said:


> I make one project at a time and use all the yarn before i buy some more.


Whee, what great restraint you have! Can you give me some of that?


----------



## Woody (Sep 9, 2011)

Zochitl said:


> I have plastic drawers and put all the same color and texture yarn in them.


Me, too!


----------



## hunter'smydog (Oct 24, 2011)

My goodness... how do you do that????


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

My solution

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-136273-1.html


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

suzy-kate said:


> Amma, just shown your pics to my DH, he says if I ever get to have that much yarn he'll strangle me with it, I thought I was bad I have two huge bags with left overs from completed projects, new yarn enough to make about 8 sweaters 4 balls of lace yarn 4 sock yarn and enough cotton to do DG her beach coverups. Oh and thirty balls of fancy yarn gifted to me by a neighbour. Your stash is mind blowing, how long have you been collecting it?


Tell your DH that your yarn stash is minimal compared to some. There was a post a while back on this same subject and the person posted that she had moved from a 3 bedroom house to a 5 bedroom house to accommodate her yarn stash. She posted a picture of one of the bedrooms. If you click on search at the top of the screen and type in yarn stash, the previous posts should come up and maybe you can find her picture. She was really organized. I just can't imagine 5 bedrooms for yarn stash. So tell him to hush up and be happy. It could be worse.


----------



## SGale (Dec 30, 2011)

Moira Odwyer said:



> I make one project at a time and use all the yarn before i buy some more.


Wow! I didn't know anyone could do just one project at a time! I have plastic drawers that keep the yarn dust free and I can get the yarn, type and color in a heartbeat.

Oh, I also have an old file cabinet full.....and some clear plastic shoe boxes I use for yarn and patterns when I have specific projects in mind.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I use clear plastic drawstring bags I bought from my favorite LYS by yarn type, acrylics in 1 bag, specialty yarns in another bag, baby yarn and so on. I also have clear plastic boxes I keep yarn in and a box for sock yarn.


----------



## judecam (Apr 12, 2013)

If I had it all organized then my other half is going to see just How Much Yarn I really have, so It,s better stashed as is,in every nook and cranny.


----------



## suzy-kate (Jan 6, 2013)

A


Evie RM said:


> Tell your DH that your yarn stash is minimal compared to some. There was a post a while back on this same subject and the person posted that she had moved from a 3 bedroom house to a 5 bedroom house to accommodate her yarn stash. She posted a picture of one of the bedrooms. If you click on search at the top of the screen and type in yarn stash, the previous posts should come up and maybe you can find her picture. She was really organized. I just can't imagine 5 bedrooms for yarn stash. So tell him to hush up and be happy. It could be worse.


That''s why I made him look at the pic, he was horrified, till I pointed out his "man" stash is larger takes up two garages. He now thinks mine is small and dainty in comparison, so I've just been looking at some lace yarn on sale 75% off ideal for making something small & light in the summer, just need to decide what colour.


----------



## Judy C. (Oct 21, 2012)

Tigger, The doll clothes are absolutely beautiful !! Your work is flawless, what a wonderful, charitable thing to do! God Bless you!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

conig said:


> Can you see me turning green....
> I live in a small 1 bedroom apartment with only 2 closets & only 3 doors I can hang things on. That equals no room!
> 
> All my yarn & needlework are stored in clear totes or heavy plastic in my bedroom. Besides lack of space, I can no longer keep lifting totes from the stack to find the one I want. So I've decided to get the new Rubbermaid totes with sides that open. The current totes, I will recycle for storage a my son's.
> ...


Thank you for your information about and photo of those side-opening Rubbermaid storage containers! I must look for them! They will serve many purposes for our storage needs, including my art and crocheting supplies! As we age, lifting and lugging filled containers just doesn't work! :thumbup:


----------



## foxglove (Jun 17, 2012)

judecam said:


> If I had it all organized then my other half is going to see just How Much Yarn I really have, so It,s better stashed as is,in every nook and cranny.


I agree. I have yarn stashed in 5 different places in the house. My husband has no idea just how much I have got.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

I put shelves in the closet in my craft room. Top 2 shelves are wool. Middle shelf is my fancy yarns. Bottom 2 shelves are acrylic. Containers on the floor are left over rolled balls. Rest of the pics show my paint shelves and sewing stuff.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

cgcharles, Can't believe how organized you are. Must make crafting so much easier. Nice job!


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

All I can say is WOW WOW WOW. I thought I had a lot but you all beat me out.


----------



## Evie1042 (Mar 15, 2012)

I have purchased 3 different size plastic tote bags from Knit Picks. The yarn and pattern for that yarn go in one bag. The large bags have the other yarns not yet designated. This way I can see what is in there when I need it. When I retire and find myself with time on my hands, I will go one step further and break the yarns down into individual large bags by type (I will probably be reaching the age of 125 by the time this happens, but it is a goal). At least this way they stay neat and clean. I have them all in one place (and there are many, many of them). But, I'm sure others do the same, when I see a great sale on yarn, I have to indulge. So the bags become another thing to buy. LOL


----------



## suzy-kate (Jan 6, 2013)

Can you have such a thing as yarn envy?


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

Some may pooh-pooh: citrus fruit cardboard boxes, in which the top is a 2nd box slipping over the bottoms are the best. You can close and store them or you can open them, place the top over the bottom and just use them on the shelf or even stack them on the side as a cubbyhole system. They are small enough to fit standard shelves w/out overhang. You can tape them up and move or ship. Good price: spend the $avings on yarn!


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

I'll trade rooms with you!! Please?
Virginia


----------



## Woody (Sep 9, 2011)

cgcharles - that is absolutely fabulous. I see signs of a clear mind, terrific organization, thinking ahead, and all with a beautiful, useful display to enjoy, ready at a moment's whim to paint, knit, sew, etc. Looks like you are one busy gal! I'm in awe....


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

boxes, filing cabinet....


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

cgcharles - that is awesome!!! Now, can you ship your room over the seas to me please....


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

This is truly what I call organization. I thought I was doing well with my craft room until I saw yours. Fantastic job.


----------



## mdbigmama (Apr 7, 2013)

always wanted a place were i could put all my stuff and call my own. beautiful


----------



## Seahawker (Mar 30, 2012)

I keep mine by color only I keep blues, brown,, greens in one tote and white, cream in another and reds and misc in another. I also seperate the fancy yarns from worsted weight.


----------



## Chickknitter9 (Nov 19, 2011)

Nooooo waaaaaaay!


Moira Odwyer said:


> I make one project at a time and use all the yarn before i buy some more.


----------



## doni1954 (Feb 8, 2013)

Boy are you disciplined.


----------



## doni1954 (Feb 8, 2013)

Great idea! What a plan.


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

tigger2curly said:


> I have so much yarn, and I have it all in little trash bags.
> To keep it clean mainly.
> But I find it hard to go through to see what all colors and types of yarn that I have, when I need to see about making a project.
> Lot of times, I just get so tired of having to go through it ALL, I just go buy the yarn I need for the new project.
> ...


Donate your stash to your local Juvenile Hall. Many JH's are teaching their young inmates how to crochet. It's a great program because it 1) gives them something to do, 2) they enjoy seeing their work progress, and 3) it gives them pride in the fact that THEY MADE IT!

Go ahead, then you won't be spending your creative time looking through bags and bins. ;-)


----------



## doni1954 (Feb 8, 2013)

This is true. If they are really in to it they do a great job and it calms them.


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

If you have small amts that might make a hat, mittens or trim something and you know you won't use it senior centers may be able utilize them.


----------



## scotjud (Feb 19, 2013)

I do what you do. I have a couple of huge, overflowing bags of "leftover" yarn. But that's not all bad. If we get too organized then we haven't an excuse to buy more yarn. And we both know that buying the yarn is half the fun, knitting it is the other half. I don't know where "deciding what to knit with it" comes into play! ;-)

Big plastic boxes are good, but they aren't cheap anymore. Save the money and buy more yarn. Sorry - I'm no help at all, but I'm having fun. ;-)


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

scotjud said:


> I do what you do. I have a couple of huge, overflowing bags of "leftover" yarn. But that's not all bad. If we get too organized then we haven't an excuse to buy more yarn. And we both know that buying the yarn is half the fun, knitting it is the other half. I don't know where "deciding what to knit with it" comes into play! ;-)
> 
> Big plastic boxes are good, but they aren't cheap anymore. Save the money and buy more yarn. Sorry - I'm no help at all, but I'm having fun. ;-)


I find plastic big bins at thrift stores. Little cheaper then new. Now I even have 3 empty bins SOOOOOO....I can buy more yarn!!!!!LOL


----------



## scat9019 (Feb 21, 2011)

Use wine racks for sort by colors.


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

I'll post a picture her of my new arrangement, later.


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Betsy's Toy shop said:


> I'll post a picture her of my new arrangement, later.


Ok...here's the picture I promised. This is one shelf on a 4 tier shelf stack purchased, I think, at Walmart. Now to keep it that way! I think I counted 19 skeins, and 9 balls of various sizes!
Left to right: double pointed needles and loom knitters, more needles and hooks, yarn, "Knit your own dog: The 2nd litter" pattern book, "Knitted farm animals" pattern book, my binder of print off patterns, knitting supplied in the green bag, more yarn in striped basket, and a hooked rug in progress in the box.

Betsy


----------

